# Amaterasu vs True Fire of Samadhi (For those who read Boruto Manga)



## Maverick04 (Apr 5, 2018)

Amaterasu: Black Inextinguishable flames which spawn on target and doesn't go off until the target is completely burned to crisp..Can even engulf other Katons eventually overpowering it


True Fire of Samadhi:


According to one of the inner members of Kara, Kashin Koji, the flames can even deal with regeneration jutsus (Maybe even Byakugo but it's still not explored much).

Does this Katon have the potential to be the next Amaterasu or maybe even better??


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 5, 2018)

RahulPK04 said:


> According to one of the inner members of Kara, Kashin Koji, the flames can even deal with regeneration jutsus (Maybe even Byakugo but it's still not explored much).


He states what is true of amaterasu already

But this will always been inferior as fire is trumped by water unless we are talking about enton

Enton needs to be sealed away to be put out

Katon and "flames of samadhi" dont


RahulPK04 said:


> Does this Katon have the potential to be the next Amaterasu or maybe even better??


Unlikely

Iirc Kishi and the new writers stated they have a wish to dial back the fights in Boruto to not be as ridiculous as they were in Naruto

Tho that could just be fan headcanon i heard around the forums

DOnt know if its true

But if the new Boruto staff wished it, Gokkakyu no jutsu could surpass Amaterasu...They are in charge now and theyve made it so every fodder no name genin can KB spam and possesses 3 nature transformations before they can properly throw a shuriken

So anythings possible i guess


----------



## Maverick04 (Apr 5, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> They are in charge now and theyve made it so every fodder no name genin can KB spam and possesses 3 nature transformations before they can properly throw a shuriken


Lol remember when Tajuu Kage bunshin was a kinjutsu and Kakashi stated that by the time people are Jonins they have atleast 2 nature transformations..It's funny coz Boruto almost single handedly defeated Ao


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 5, 2018)

RahulPK04 said:


> Lol remember when Tajuu Kage bunshin was a kinjutsu and Kakashi stated that by the time people are Jonins they have atleast 2 nature transformations..It's funny coz Boruto almost single handedly defeated Ao


That's precisely my point

Naruto makes like 5 KBs when fighting Neji at the CE finals, and 2 chunin shit their pants as its a Jonin tier ability

Yet at Borutos CE, an entire team of fodder can make 2 or 3 KBs EACH

It took Naruto thousands of days of training to get down his 1st nature transformation after training with a sannin and now a renowned Jonin, and Boruto had 3 before he graduated as a genin with no instruction

Kakashi also stares genin dont have the chakra or the control to even ATTEMPT nature release, and once they do it takes several moths to just get past leaf cutting...

Boruto is a goddamn OC and his era is Fanfic.net


----------



## Trojan (Apr 5, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> and Boruto had 3 before he graduated as a genin with no instruction


Actually, he had only 2 when he was in the academy. 
He learned the 3rd one when he became a genin before the CE.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 5, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Actually, he had only 2 when he was in the academy.
> He learned the 3rd one when he became a genin before the CE.


Oh well now that i know that Borutos era is clearly the gold standard of writing


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 5, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Enton needs to be sealed away to be put out
> 
> Katon and "flames of samadhi" dont


Wait...geezer died because he didn't knew Suiton?! I mean, come on!


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 5, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> That's precisely my point
> 
> Naruto makes like 5 KBs when fighting Neji at the CE finals, and 2 chunin shit their pants as its a Jonin tier ability
> 
> ...



Though Sasuke himself was able to get his 1st nature transformation(fire) as a 7 year old kid and got his 2nd nature transformation (lighting) for Chidori after like a few weeks of training.

All of which was attributed to his great genius.

Kakashi described Sasuke to be above Genin level by having the chakra to use Katon. And later admitting that he is well above everyone in his group.

Isn't it kinda similar with Boruto there?

Plus Boruto's elemental jutsus were not stated as A or S rank(unlike Sasuke's A rank Chidori) so is it that strange that someone with a prodigous talent could accomplish learning to use 3 elements at like C or E rank? 

Neji also learned many of the most difficult jutsus of his clan on his own without anyone's help.

It is precisely that knack to learn quickly stuff that takes other plenty of time(or never) which seems to be the definition of "genius" in Naruto. Sasuke nor Neji were never praised by having super human intellect like Shikamaru nor was Shikamaru himself hyped as a genius. So its clearly less intellectual and more of a ninja battle aptitude.


----------

